# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Using writing to help  :)

## L

Came across this site today and thought it was cool

http://ohlife.com/home/

When you sign up you get an email every day asking how your day was, you reply and it makes a collection. I think it is a cool idea!

This page is also pretty cool 10 Ways That Writing Can Help You De-Stress http://theskooloflife.com/wordpress/...you-de-stress/

----------


## SmileyFace

That's pretty neat. May give the Oh Life thing a try some time.

And yes, I couldn't agree more that writing helps one de-stress. It's helped me so much with organizing my thoughts and seeing things more rationally. I keep a journal at Penzu.com for it. It's amazing. I'm about to journal right now, as we speak, since I've been feeling a bit anxious and concerned since last night. I need to calm down my mind.

Thank you for sharing those links! I'm sure they'll be useful for many. I know it is for me  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Thanks for sharing those links, lasair. I definitely need to get back into journaling.

----------

